

How Hacker Democracy Works in India - aravindc
http://hackerstreet.in/item?id=13431
http://imgur.com/HRuWz
======
aravindc
Check this: <http://hackerstreet.in/item?id=13431> And today,
<http://imgur.com/HRuWz>

If you didn't know HackerStreet India is HackerNews wannabe for India.

The issue is on HackerStreet India, I have been now and then raising my voice
against arbitrary down votes for disagreement, editing of submission titles by
editors <http://hackerstreet.in/item?id=13218> and communication by some
members via backchannels on what I should post or not to post (since I have
good Karma)

Today I received a threat email from one of the moderators asking me plainly
to keep quiet because they were running it much before I was a member and that
they will "hell" ban me if I continue such "violations" and challenging me to
start a new community like HackerStreet. This is after I posted an Ask
question on How to fight spam which the moderator said was off-topic and I
countered him as you will see in the disccusion.

I really wanted to show you guys in America and rest of the World how
democracy in India works with this example. When you go to vote, you will be
told by Thugs whom to vote. If you raise a voice against the mafia with deep
political connections, you will be threatened at your door for your life. And
if you don't play along with seniors, powerfuls and others, whatever your
business may be, you will be outcast and made to repent!

